# Need new boots!



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Hello, just looking for opinions on good boot brands for working/riding. I've had my current boots for probably 6 years now, they're ariats and I have LOVED them. My left boot is falling apart, though, and I need some new ones! I was thinking about ariat fatbabies (I think they're called) any experience with those? Or anybody have good experience with other boot brands, preferably a medium/short boot (I have very skinny legs and taller cowboy boots look very funny under my jeans). I would love to find something that comes in fun colors. 
Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StreakersCowgurl (Sep 6, 2011)

I am a HUGE Ariat fan. I have two pair of fat babies, but I don't use them for riding. For me they are to "chunky" for riding. I just use them for wearing out and whatnot. I don't like tall boots myself, so I always go for the roper style and they do have some fun colors.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I second the Ariat idea. I have some paddock boots that I wear with half chaps for trails an english stuff, and put them under jeans for the western events. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Can you do anything to make them waterproof?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

TONY LAMA
Biggest fan. I own 2 Ariats, and I could never get them broken in correctly, but I still respect them as a high quality boot, just not my style. 
I have 3 pairs of Tony Lama boots, one for every thing I do XD They hold up extremely well, very comfortable and break in quick.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

And Fatbabies....BIG NO NO for riding. They are really wide and it makes them super dangerous for riding.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Ariat Terrain H2Os, all the way! I have a pair and LOVE LOVE LOVE them! I can step in a puddle all the way up to my ankle and not feel a thing (trust me, did this more than once last winter at my friend's barn). They're great for riding, working around the barn...heck, I even wear them hiking. I have even worn them to work (work as a cashier standing for 8 hours a day and have NEVER had any foot fatigue while wearing my Terrains).


----------



## SayiWont (Mar 17, 2009)

Either Tony Lama or Ariat.

I got a pair of Tony Lamas a while back. They were super comfortable right out of the box. Little break-in time needed. Super comfy to ride in or just work around the barn. If you go for Ariats, avoid the Fatbabies/Probabies. The newer ones are crap. I got a pair for my birthday about two years ago and they started falling apart within a month. The inside lining came completely out, which it was not supposed to do. They aren't too safe or comfortable for riding either. I just bought a new pair of Ariats that are super comfortable and durable. They are the Profeesional Nitro, which is a men's boot btw. (Curse my feet and their width that won't fit in most women's boots.)


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Well, I ended up buying some ariats-quantum cobalt, or something like that? It was between those and the heritage III. The heritage had lots of great reviews, but the quantum seemed much sturdier, and supposedly has better leather. Seems better for working, heritage seemed better for riding only. More expensive, but will hopefully be worth it, as I will be using them to work/ride in 50-60 hours a week! Thanks for all the suggestions!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

TONY LAMA!

I've had mine for over a year now and they still are practically new! I wore them 4-5 days a week over the summer in mud, sand, gravel, ocean water, everything, and they're still soo comfortable and in great condition!

These are the ones I have:
Tony Lama Stars Women's Peanut Maverick Boot | QC Supply


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ahh your post didn't show up till after I'd posted mine and it refreshed..

Hope they work out for you!


----------



## mistrider (Sep 27, 2011)

Fatbabys tend to get stuck which makes me nervous but for going out boots the fatbaby saddle brights are super cute! i ride in the traditional ariat cowboy boots and they are great i water proof them every three months or so and they hold up really well, i think they make shorter versins of the cowboy boot. ebay is the cheapest place to get brand new never worn ariats as long as you know your size.


----------



## countrygirl3 (Aug 30, 2011)

yeah my first pair of ariats lasted 6 years to and i just got a new pair of ariats saturday and i love them!


----------



## capercowgirl (Oct 14, 2011)

I have these boots they are "Justin Ladies Gypsy" they come in lots of colors and are extremely comfortable. They keep your feet dry and warm also  I paid about $85.00 for them (not including shipping)


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

see i like the fat babies. i ride in them never had a promblem. yes there wide but when u have big feet it really dosnt matter. ive had justin boots too. ill stay with my fat babies there just more confortable


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have Phat babies, never ride in them though, toe seems kinda wide. I find them very comfortable to walk in though.


----------



## RiverRat77 (Oct 11, 2011)

Going to get my daughter some boots for Christmas.... was looking at Fatbabies but am reading those are not good for riding. True? I also have some of the Justin Gypsy boots in mind.... not real expensive (plus I have a coupon) and since they are her first pair, figured it would be smart to get her something to beat up and wear when she's riding or doing chores at the girlfriends place. She was "given" a 23 year old mare as her first horse and Roxy is about bulletproof but I want my daughter to have a boot to ride in instead of wearing tennis shoes all the time. Here are some pictures of my daughter and "Roxy". Obviously riding in low cut Puma's is not "ideal" although she's wearing some sort of boots in these pictures. Oh... and she's bareback just for a quick couple pictures. Normally she rides in a western type saddle.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

My daily barn boots are plain ol' Justin ropers. My favorite boots I own are made by Olathe.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

It matters the kind of Fatbabies you get. Some have a grippy sole and look like this:



















Others have the riding sole that looks like this : 










Those are what I have. They have a smooth sole, they slip easily out of my stirrups and I can't see them getting easily caught. Though I would make sure the stirrups ore wide enough.


----------



## RedBlaze (May 31, 2011)

We seem to have the same problem haha. With fatbabies, mine always got stuck in my stirrup. my newest pair are Showbaby and I looove them.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have owned a lot of different brands and I have to say I LOVED my Twisted X Barn Burners. (1st photo)

I also really loved my tony lama (2nd photo), ariat (3rd & 4th photo), and my current boots are durango (5th photo - first time having/using this brand but I love them).

The only boots out there that I am 100% not a fan of is Justin.....they did not last long for me, but I do really enjoy Justin equine products (some of the best bell boots I have ever used).

Let me know if you are interested in any of these boots and I will get you the style info.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

my bad...did not see your post where you say what boots you ended up getting.
Congratulations on your purchase, I hope they work out for you


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

Countrylady1071 said:


> Can you do anything to make them waterproof?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I suppose you could do the usual things you do to leather to increase its water resistance, but I've been wearing the same pair of Ariat ropers (style 35601, black, very basic, discontinued a long time ago) for going on 11 years now and the only thing I've had to do is polish them, superglue a spot where the sole was trying to come off and change out the insoles.

The heels are a little worn but the rubber soles themselves aren't near to wearing through and I've never had a problem with water getting through them (on the other hand, I don't go traipsing through creeks while wearing them either :lol: ).

I'm starting to think these boots will outlive me.


----------



## dunnr (Jul 21, 2010)

I love the ariat Fat Babies. Congrats on getting yours to last 6 years! lol. I wear mine almost every single day, and they're worn out in about 1 year and are made into "riding boots", and I have to get a new pair to wear to work at my office every day. You should be able to find them at your local western store, or you can ALWAYS find them online (I like to shop at Amazon.com or ebay.com using PayPal to pay for items).


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

Just got some waterproof ariats for Christmas! They are beautiful!


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ariat Fatbabies are amazing! I bought my mom a pair for Christmas and one day I slipped them on to run to the barn quick. Needless to say I went online and ordered myself a pair the next day! They are really comfy and come in cool colors!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Nocona. Everyone said Ariats were great, so I tried them...soooo not impressed. Went back to Nocona. For ground work, I use Horseshoes by Roper....nothing can beat their comfort but the sole isn't slick and they don't come w a high "underslung heal" - so not my personal preference for riding.


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

I got a pair of Ariat Terrain Lace and sprayed waterproofing stuff on them. They are really comfortable! I could walk and/or ride in them all day!


----------

